
My Startup Gps Excursion. Any Thoughts? - tdyvak
Hi All!
First of all , thanks for everybody who will at least read this post to the end , )
I&#x27;m working on my final project that already became a kind of start up , and I&#x27;ll appreciate your feedback to do it better.
So how you can help me ? 
Navigate to the links , and provide your feedback , recommendations in comment to via the direct.
1) Go to the web site http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gpsexcursion.com 
2) Check the application for android - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.gps.gpsexcursionapp
A bit history , I started this project 1 year back , at the very beginning it was just me ,but now a little team of 4 peoples working on it with me : )
P.S.
I&#x27;ll not describe the goal and type of the project , because for me is important that the content build on such way that you can understand it very easy. 
But if something , just ask in comments I&#x27;ll reply.
======
pwg
Normally, this statement: "I'll not describe the goal and type of the project"
indicates to me that I should just "flag" this post and move on. Why "just
flag"? Because that statement is disrespectful of us here who would look at
your comment here. If you can't offer an explanation _here_ as to what your
"thing" is, then you are just trying to use HN as free advertising.

Ok, so, while I should have "just flagged" I did not, and gave you some
benefit of the doubt and went to your link. I was greeted by a blank loader
page and nothing more. Why was this? Because your site, while having every bit
of content available and downloaded to my browser, has been designed to hide
the content using CSS until after some javascript runs to make the content
visible. So, second black-mark, you don't care about your visitors enough to
create a "content" site that works by simply displaying the "content" at the
outset. Note, by disabling CSS, all of the content appears. Which means it is
all there, but deliberately hidden by you.

After the two black-marks above, I didn't look much farther.

~~~
tdyvak
Thanks for response. Main idea is - I want to check if people understand
project when they open site or app from first glance.

